
How do I get more Karma? - JamieAtBud
... and can I buy coffee with it? (what is it for?)
======
cheiVia0
High karma lets you downvote/flag:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
JamieAtBud
Okay, thanks for the link. Think I got this now. Front page here I come ;)

------
formula1
There are three ways to do it

1) post and patiently wait for your points to rise. You may skew or bend your
opinions to maximize gains or post honestly from the heart/mind

2) gather a group of freinds and upvote eachothers posts. I find there are
many lurkers here that seem to attempt to control narrative by doenvoting
without posting responses.

3) create a few bot accounts abd write a script that upvotes withthese
accounts on every post. This is probably the most reliable way and I would
guess how crap/duplicate articles consistently reach the front page.

~~~
gus_massa
> _gather a group of freinds and upvote eachothers posts._

It's not very unusual, but the site has many spam, shills, bots and voting
ring detectors. If the system or a mod detect this behavior the votes will not
be counted and in some cases the accounts will be banned.

It's better to stick to the old method of posting interesting stories and
comments, and hope that the other users will find them interesting too.

------
brudgers
Post good stories and write good comments.

